# find a new job



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

I have been suffering at a job i don't like for eight months now. I originally took it just to pay the bills while i was at school, but never got around to finding a more suitable job. My goal is after the fourth of July i will apply to at least one place a day until i find something new. I can do better and i deserve better; wish me luck!


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Good luck on your job search! :banana


----------



## ZeroNotion (Jul 4, 2005)

Hi sherbert,

I just read your post. Can you give us an update on how your job search is going. Looking forward to see how you've made out so far.

Wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Matilda (Jul 23, 2005)

I remember the time I was searching for the job. It was hard, truly. All the time there were thoughts like – you can’t, you are too stupid.. too.. uffffffffff

Now I’ve found it. And it is the one I was looking for!

Now I see that period of time was so important for me. (It is my first job).
It was the first time in my life I had to ask myself – what can I do? What do I want to do? 

And now I’ve got it! It is almost all I was dreaming about. 

I wish you good luck on this way! Hope you can turn the way “to your job” into the way “to yourself ”


----------

